# Calypso Under Saddle



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww what fun!! Looks like she did so good for you  And that's warm>??? hehe sorry, looks cold there!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She did very well! 

It was up to 8 degrees (celcius) so it wasn't bad at all, just looks crappy, lots of snow!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She's sooo pretty! And what a sweet girl, waiting for you like that. She looks so incredibly mellow!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is VERY mellow. Me and my sister were running behind her trying to get some movement out of her...lol. It obviously didn't work..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> She is VERY mellow. Me and my sister were running behind her trying to get some movement out of her...lol. It obviously didn't work..


I never was able to get her to trot either :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah she is not an overly active horse that is for sure...LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, she handled it like a pro!! She looks GREAT with a saddle on


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww!!! so cute!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She looks very quiet. Lucky you! My horse bucked like crazy when I put saddle on her for the first time.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Allie, she really did handle it like she had done it all before...and she does look pretty sharp under saddle. I can't wait until next year when I can ride her. 

Thanks Tayz! 

Yeah I was pretty lucky with this one...we will have to wait and see if she bucks when I ride her next year. She had better not...lol


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I can only hope mine does that well


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

*swoon* i have such a CRUSH on her. i will never get over how much she looks like Blaze!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I will cross my fingers for you Sara. LOL I'm sure he will do just fine!

Missy yeah she is pretty crushable  She does look like your guy! What breed is he?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Calypso is so beautiful, FGR.  Love the pictures. She looks so nice in the snow!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much Pop! She does look pretty good in the snow.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Well I will cross my fingers for you Sara. LOL I'm sure he will do just fine!
> 
> Missy yeah she is pretty crushable  She does look like your guy! What breed is he?


Ha, we have NO idea. He could be anything.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She looks awesome Tiff!
What a monster of a horse... makes George's big saddle look perfect for her! 

We're going up to the mountains this summer so you better get cracking on her! Otherwise Blue will whip her butt. 

I love that big blaze on her face. Makes her look really cute and cuddly.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

cache and fher, sisters?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I would love to take her up, but she is still to young. I probably won't be going this year...no broke horse  Yeah she is a big girl, and she isn't even 2 years old yet!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope, I bought Caly off of Cache. Whispering Secert Arabians and I are sisters!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Well I would love to take her up, but she is still to young. I probably won't be going this year...no broke horse  Yeah she is a big girl, and she isn't even 2 years old yet!


You can take Surf!
Gosh, you'll be WAY ahead of us! LOL
It'll be easy riding because Okabee won't be very fit and neither will her rider.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah we will probably end up off the side of a cliff!! We will see how Dee is doing around that time.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, she's not THAT crazy! lol
Dee should be doing good by then, eh? She's a really level headed horse.
Maybe Tana will be sound by then?!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah level headed, but unsound right now as well! Remember! She jumpled the fence, well attemted to at least!


----------



## AmyJoe99 (Dec 31, 2012)

we have a Calypso too...your's is a very pretty girl


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

She is so darn cute and I love that name! It is a reg. name of a great appaloosa mare that I really fell in love with.


----------

